# Other Pets...



## Honey (Feb 8, 2012)

I just posted a thread about my dogs... but I wanted to also post a thread showing my other pets.

Here's Basalt and Zeek, our Bearded Dragons:
Basalt:






Zeek:





This is a picture of what VooDoo looks like - She's not a fan of paparazzi, and she's currently in her hide, so I found a picture that is as close as I could to what she looks like. She's a Rose Hair Tarantula:





Sooo.... what other kinds of non-furry pets do you have?


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 8, 2012)

I have 2 Boxers, a Chihuahua, a cat, parrot, Bearded Dragon, Iguana


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Feb 8, 2012)

Besides the Sulcatas I have 4 horses, 2 cows, 50+ chickens, 2 dogs, and fish.

Ps nice pics!


----------



## dmarcus (Feb 8, 2012)

Basalt is cool...


----------



## wellington (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a Uromastyx lizard, Bull Terrier dog, Bengal Cat, Quaker parrot, 2 Hermit crabs, 100 gal. Salt water fish tank, 1 sunburst Molly freshwater fish and a 750-1000 gal. Koi and goldfish pond.


----------



## Honey (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks, guys! I find it fun to see what members have aside from torts/turtles here.  

I had someone ask what the enclosure for my Beardies looks like not too long ago - so I thought I would dig around and find the picture - this is before we rearranged... they're not in our dining room any more - but this is the set up we have in my son's bedroom currently. 

Basalt's tank is a 75 gallon since he's old and big, and Zeek's is a 40 gallon breeder since he's still somewhat small.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 8, 2012)

WOW, They look really good.

p.s. love your hard wood floors, very nice!


----------



## Honey (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you, and thank you again! 

Basalt is mine, he was rescued by a friend of mine, and then given to me shortly after Basalt's lady-lizard passed away. He's rather old, not as big as I wished he could be, missing some toes from his first home... and well, heart broken. Poor old man hasn't been the same since his friend passed. My friend basically thought that I could love him back to happiness. lol I've been working on it, and though I know he's happier, I don't think he'll ever be hyper again. 

Zeek is my son's Beardie. He's wanted one for quite some time - like about 5 years or so. Last year for his birthday, I let him pick Zeek out. He came from a pet store, and was very very tiny when he came home. He's had proper upbringing, and has never known what it's like to not be spoiled. 

Voodoo is my other half's 'speeder' as we all call her. She's about 5 1/2 inches in diameter, and it has really taken me some time to get used to her. I don't handle her - I let her be. I'm not afraid of cleaning her enclosure, or feeding/watering her - but I have a healthy respect for her. 

Our wood floors. LOLOL Man, if you would have seen these floors when we bought the house! They were HORRID!! In that room in the picture, I scraped up about 50 little teeny tiny stickers - all of which had flowers, princesses, or something pink on them. I sanded and polished... on my hands and knees for days. I put off painting that room to be able to do the floors the right way. If you look closely, you can see a gouge mark that was made when we moved the buffet in. I could have cried! lol Anyways, thank you for the compliment - thus far, you're the first person who has told me the floor looks nice. I really do appreciate that!


----------



## african cake queen (Feb 9, 2012)

HI NICE PICTURES. I HAVE A HUSBAND, A CRAZY BULLDOG, A VILLAGE SWAMP CAT, 2 PANCAKES, AND 2 BETTA FISH AT THIS TIME. I KEEP TELLING PEOPLE STOP TOSSING YOUR PETS OUT I LIVE IN A BUNGALOW! NO ROOM. 'LOL'


----------

